# General > Recipes >  BBQ Chicken Melt

## angie

Serves 2 

2 x Medium - Large chicken breast fillets
Strong Cheese
Bacon
BBQ Sauce (Jack Daniels BBQ sauce is really good for this)

Cook the chicken fillets under the grill or in the oven
When cooked put a strip of bacon on the cooked fillets and put back in the grill/oven until the bacon is coked
Then add some cheese on top of the bacon and pour a generous amount of BBQ sauce

Tastes great with cheesy mash or homemade chips

----------


## padfoot

mmmm yeah i hav tried this it was brill

----------


## sjr014

Where do u buy the jack daniels bbq sauce or do you make it? If so whats the recipe?

Ta muchly x

----------


## Gene Hunt

I tried this today and loved it, but I put in on a sandwich.

I split the chicken breast into two and put it on a bed of grated cheese and lettuce and topped it with more cheese and Jack Daniels Honey BBQ sauce.

Yum.

----------


## Venture

> Where do u buy the jack daniels bbq sauce or do you make it? If so whats the recipe?
> 
> Ta muchly x



You can buy it in Tescos.

----------


## kitty

> Where do u buy the jack daniels bbq sauce or do you make it? If so whats the recipe?
> 
> Ta muchly x


or jake mackays in thurso high street, i love the sauce...........  and the drink. lol

----------

